

Swearjure - Clojure without alphanumerics - JeanPierre
http://hypirion.com/musings/swearjure

======
phyzome
My current "research" in Swearjure (or Curje) has lately turned up a promising
new abomination:

    
    
      (. :___ @[]) ;; Expands as (. :___ (deref []))
    

This throws "java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: No matching method found:
deref for class clojure.lang.Keyword", of course.

I'd like to find a Swearjure-derivable object that has a unary method named
unquote, quote, unquote_splicing, var, deref, or apply.

~~~
phyzome
hyPiRion has discovered fn_STAR_ (via #()) and with_meta, and I can get list
and maybe seq. Some experimentation with ->> may produce opportunities for
arity 2 and greater!

------
cmwelsh
Off-topic, but I'm getting a 404 on one of your fonts:

GET <http://hypirion.com/fonts/Inconsolata.woff> 404 (Not Found)

~~~
JeanPierre
Should've been fixed now, thanks for mentioning.

